# Problem mit Anführungszeichen in SQL-Textfeld



## winter2 (29. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Textfeld, in das Benutzer eine beliebige Beschreibung schreiben können.
Nun kann es ja sein, daß jemand einfache Anführungszeichen benötigt (ich denke, doppelte kann man ausschließen bzw. verbieten). Im SQL-String wird das einfache Hochkomma aber schon für die Textbegrenzung verwendet, also:

```
" ... SET Inhalt = 'blablabla'";
```

Deshalb kommt es zu einer Fehlermeldung der JDBC-Verbindung (MS SQL-Server), wenn im String bereits Hochkommata enthalten sind. Der Versuch, im SQL das doppelte Hochkomma (\") als Begrenzungszeichen zu verwenden, schlug ebenfalls fehl.

Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## DP (29. Dez 2004)

```
insert into `c_system` (id, entry_name, entry_value) values (null, '\'ole\'', 'hier');
```


----------



## winter2 (29. Dez 2004)

Ah, natürlich. Man müßte in dem Benutzerstring einfach jedes Vorkommen von einem Hochkomma ersetzen durch \'. Danke!


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Dez 2004)

Nimm ein PreparedStatement und spar dir das ganze...


----------

